# After hours vet call out fee



## soloequestrian (9 June 2017)

How much would you expect or have you paid for an after hours call out (early evening, not middle of the night)?  My bill seems pretty steep but thankfully it's not something I have to do very often so perhaps I am just out of touch.....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nudibranch (9 June 2017)

From memory last time I think the call out fee was about 60 quid instead of 30. That wasn't "my" vet though. His bills are  always less than I expect &#128153;

Isn't it itemised?


----------



## soloequestrian (9 June 2017)

Yes, it's itemised.  The treatment cost seems reasonable but the call out fee seems large.  A fair bit more than £60 which is around what I'd expect.


----------



## criso (9 June 2017)

Ours is double the usual call out.  Standard call out is £37 or £38 so twice that.  The same whether it's 1 minute outside standard hours or christmas day.  Exam fee and treatment the same whatever time.


----------



## cherylee (9 June 2017)

Call out on a Saturday afternoon I think it was about 5pm was £150 plus treatment etc.


----------



## SusieT (9 June 2017)

Depending on your vets normal fees and area could be quite substantial - I'd just pay it as its not like you called out in working hours they have the right to be reimbursed for being available at unsociable hours


----------



## sarahandwilby (9 June 2017)

SusieT said:



			they have the right to be reimbursed for being available at unsociable hours
		
Click to expand...

Also usually takes a lot more diesel to get to an out of hours call - for my 'day calls' they're usually organised in a logical sort of route, but it's not unheard of to do >500 miles over the course of a weekend (I have clocked this twice!) purely as the calls can be really spread out. Hence having to charge more unfortunately.


----------



## millikins (10 June 2017)

I have just been charged £65 for a bank holiday call, far less than I would be charged if my dog was sick out of hours.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 June 2017)

My last one was just double the normal callout.


----------



## TwyfordM (11 June 2017)

Around £90 on a bank holiday, got there quick, assesed quick and straight up to the clinic. Normal call out is £40 for my area


----------



## Wimbles (12 June 2017)

I was recently charged £130 for out of hours call out for one of my alpacas.  That hurt a bit.  The total bill was around £350 for a vet that was there about an hour to sort a pretty straightforward issue but had never treated an alpaca before.

Have to suck it up though as they are the only real large animal vet in our area.


----------



## Ceriann (12 June 2017)

I paid 180 for a Sunday call out.  V expensive!


----------



## AFB (12 June 2017)

I think my vet mentioned £150 when I spoke to her about the potential on a Friday evening - after talking through the problem though she didn't think it was necessary, at least she was honest!


----------

